# Any Macs preorder Sony PSP?



## qwikstreet (Feb 2, 2005)

I did last week. 

I'm wondering if mac users will get a mac version of the image converter. This app is only for Win XP/Me right now and is used to encode movies and music to memory sticks.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 2, 2005)

what are you talking about? i don't really understand any of your sentences.


----------



## qwikstreet (Feb 3, 2005)

Sony PSP is the new handheld (Playstation Portable). It is releasing in the US this March. It's supposed to be the Nintendo killer, etc etc. 

Anyways, most of the computer applications known so far are only compatible on a Windows type environment. What I was wondering if there was any rumors/news that a mac happy version of some of the applications will be available. Didn't know if any gamers out there heard anything.


----------



## Reality (Feb 3, 2005)

Well I don't know about Mac/PSP compatible but the latest news on the PSP did come out. The unit is coming out on the 24th and is being priced as high as $250. Ouch. http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050203/sfth050_1.html I doubt Mac/PSP supported apps will come anytime soon. A virtual PC be your best bet, if you can offered it after paying for the PSP.


----------



## ShadowTech (Feb 3, 2005)

No, there actually is an app for the PSP already. It came out just after the Japanese release.

It's called iPSP, and it's available here. No idea if the application is in english or not.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Feb 3, 2005)

qwikstreet said:
			
		

> Sony PSP is the new handheld (Playstation Portable). It is releasing in the US this March. It's supposed to be the Nintendo killer, etc etc.




Funny thing, remember Game Gear, that was supposed to be a Nintendo Game Boy Killer, same thing with the LynX, and the N-Gage.  How much u wanna bet the PSP is gonna fail as well?

BTW die-hard Nintendo freak, have all the systems, the PS2 is the only non-nintendo system i own


----------



## Uduckhead (Feb 6, 2005)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> Funny thing, remember Game Gear, that was supposed to be a Nintendo Game Boy Killer, same thing with the LynX, and the N-Gage.  How much u wanna bet the PSP is gonna fail as well?
> 
> BTW die-hard Nintendo freak, have all the systems, the PS2 is the only non-nintendo system i own



I hold the same sentiments, DS for life. =P


----------



## Paul C (Apr 8, 2005)

DS isn't very good 

PSP has internet play and I think a lot of people will go for that over a touch screen.


----------



## Qion (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't know about you guys, but I've already seen one of these things playing. This PSP(pronounced psssp, like quietly trying to get someone's attention)lol is absolutely amazing. It plays games flawlessly, and the graphics are  ! Everything about this handheld is sleek, sexy, and high-tech. Once the price drops a little, these things will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Paul C (Apr 9, 2005)

They are already selling like hotcakes, I've just come back from the US and bought one in NY, no where has them but I found a shop which had 3 left, it was $300 with a game which is £175 which is good considering over here people are paying £270 for the same thing, also they aren't released in the UK intil June


----------



## Krevinek (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, the PSP is definitely not gonna die, it is just too popular in Japan and gaining an awful lot of momentum there, and has overtaken the DS in monthly sales. I don't expect it to kick Nintendo out of the market, and Sony has publically stated they aren't expecting to compete directly in such a way to try to cut Nintendo out of the market, or get cut out of it by Nintendo. I think it will just wind up allowing both to exist in the market.

Another thing to consider is that it seems that Nintendo is gonna ditch the DS platform and go back to updating the Gameboy to the latest flavor of the year (and it intends to get the new system out by the end of this year). It kinda sucks that they got a platform people want to use, but with some nasty flaws (the touch screen  becomes mis-aligned rather easily in my experience) and they never intended for it to last, they just wanted to get people to spend money on the 'next gen' Nintendo handheld so they wouldn't have the money or desire for a PSP in the US, and to be a sales eater from the PSP in Japan. Ouch, I just hope that Nintendo doesn't completely kill the DS, for the sake of the customers. If not, they are in for a little mutiny.

Personally, choice is a good thing to have, I wish both sides well, but the PSP has or is going to have what I want in a handheld.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 23, 2005)

Qion said:
			
		

> (pronounced psssp, like quietly trying to get someone's attention).



I suppose that means I've been calling my PS2 the wrong thing for quite a while now.. it should be "pssss-too!"

I tend to think that the PSP is pronounced 'pee-ess-pee', since that's what the Sony Executives call it.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Apr 23, 2005)

If the PSP had a hard disk (even just a 4GB one), I'd buy it.

But I refuse to support Sony in it's memory stick crusade (and even moreso in it's new UMD crusade).

Kap


----------



## Krevinek (May 2, 2005)

Well, here is the thing, the PSP is a good portable game player if you are willing to accept two facts: 

1) UMD will never gain traction anywhere else but in Sony products. However, in the PSP it is the best option for high-capacity storage. What are we gonna replace it with, flash based cartridges that are either low-capacity or is expensive and drives the cost of games to 100$/pop? Use mini DVDs like the GameCube and reduce durability of the unit? There was no portable, durable media format capable of being cheap and high-capacity until Sony pushed the UMD. However, it isn't good enough beyond portable applications that it will /ever/ gain ground where people will care.

2) The Memory Stick Duo format has one thing going for it: it is tiny as hell. SD cards are also tiny as hell, but Sony has a fetish with MagicGate on its gaming products. Honestly, I don't care that much, as a single memory stick is enough for me.

Although if you don't want to support Sony's formats, more power to ya, I am not gonna bash you for it... I still like my PSP though.


----------

